
Show HN: *Not* my first web app – PDF memo creator with privacy - ihiram
https://github.com/hiramsoft/os-create-a-memo
======
fiatjaf
Have you deleted the other submissions of this same app? Or it wasn't you?

~~~
ihiram
This is the only submission from me. You're probably thinking of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12843466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12843466).

I cloned that app to show how to build the same thing while also respecting
user privacy. And, it's open source.

~~~
fiatjaf
Very nice.

